# Stockport Pet Warehouse



## redeyedanny

just a big-up to John and his fine shop!

always clean, animals healthy, friendly staff, GREAT selection of animals and equipment, good prices and just everything you'd expect and more at the place!

best shop in North West by far!:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:

p.s. John, if your reading this, its Friday and all is well with the new water dragon, the rate their both carrieng on, we'l be knee deep in then soon :lol2:


----------



## lilworm

amen to that huni the guys are great and john is so helpful. i held a carpet python for the first time there and loved it, we try to go as often as we can the frog set up he has there is awesome too :no1: gotta agree spw is the dogs : victory:


----------



## grannykins

I'm visiting Manchester next Wednesday, so if anyone has the postcode to this place, and to Viper and Vine, I would appreciate it so I can visit.: victory:


----------



## Nick417

grannykins said:


> I'm visiting Manchester next Wednesday, so if anyone has the postcode to this place, and to Viper and Vine, I would appreciate it so I can visit.: victory:


Hope this helps

Stockport Pet Warehouse UK | Contact

Our Location Viper & Vine

links shoould take you to their location pages on their websites.

Nick


----------



## damadwan

I agree,big up to John and his cool shop,we bought a jungle carpet python from him two days ago and its only bitten me once!lol,he can be forgiven tho cos he has some fantastic markings and i had just fed him pinkies.
His prices are very reasonable and he has an absolutely fabulous albino burmese that we might have to go back for(just don't tell the mrs)!:lol2:


----------



## redeyedanny

its well worth a visit for anyone!
:no1:


----------



## Declan123

They have some very good priced reptiles


----------



## Rainwater

Best in Stocky I reckon!! Gorge Caiman!


----------



## snakelover

bought 1.1 Occelated Uromastyx from them on tuesday.
Pretty clean, good prices, nice reps, and nice caiman.


----------



## jefree123

gr8 shop lad i went the other day and bought a jungle carpet python but only because i dint have enough room for the albinno python he was selling :lol2:


----------



## Mancunian

Been a few times myself and its a great shop. Staff are very friendly, very knowledgable and great stock. Definately worth a visit, even if it is out of your way I would say. Luckily its on my route to work


----------



## rach666

tis my local and yes it is a fantastic shop:no1:


----------



## reaper1

Nice shop, bit far for me to travel but ive been there a few times and every time ive seen a great selection of healthy animals, bought a granite Burm couple months ago. Gorgeous snake.

Thumbs up Jhon, keep on going.


----------



## lefty

went to this place yesterday. what a shock!!!!!!!. iv been to this place a few times and it was always a decent place but yesterday i was there for the first time in about 6 months and it was shocking!! a whole wall of vivs has been removed and there were loads of empty vivs. the place smelt and worst of all there were mites!!! i was so embarrassed as i had friends from wolverhampton visiting and id told them what a great place it was. they looked at me as if i was mad when the walked in. will never go again


----------



## Amyboo

were off there tomorrow so will have a look, we went in last week and everything was fine, they always have the young kids in cleaning them out regularly and keeping everything nice, what time in the day did you go? as tuesday is delivery day so perhaps he hadnt got his new stock in. what had mites?


----------



## lefty

Amyboo said:


> were off there tomorrow so will have a look, we went in last week and everything was fine, they always have the young kids in cleaning them out regularly and keeping everything nice, what time in the day did you go? as tuesday is delivery day so perhaps he hadnt got his new stock in. what had mites?


dont know when the last time you were there but it was a big letdown yesterday. not many animals, it smelt. it was the boa that had the mites and the albino burms were a right mess. they looked dehydrated. give that tortoise place ago its a hell of a lot better. theres alot more animals and the vivs are better and clean. they had a sulcata that was massive for £500 and a 3 1/2ft blackthroat that was a good prices aswell. hes willing to haggle abit aswell. dont get me wrong its not a cheap shop cheap reptiles kind of place. the animals are top quality. he buys from breeders and not wholesale. really nice bloke aswell. when we went there were about 8 people in there and they were all chatting and laughing. he doesnt come over to you straight awa and mither you but once you ask a question hes sorted. we were all having a brew in there it was great. im going again 2moro as hes got some stock coming from home. he has a quarenteen aswell you see. stockportwarehouse hasnt so any new stock that comes in 2moro will go straight in the vivs. give it ago you wont regret it. he does custom built vivs aswell even "L" shaped. he even comes and builds them at your home. now you cant beat that


----------



## Amyboo

what place is that? and where?


----------



## emmipez1989

we are goin 4 a gander on sat cuz the o\h is goin just rnd the corner 2 bore me 2 death with kayaks. any1 any idea if there are any fem tokays in? and opening times 2. thx


----------



## bret1789

Hi all, went with lefty and i thought what the F**k it was a really crap shop and not one of the staff spoke and we were the only ones in the shop. and they keeped royals in vivs which were about 12 inch by 4 inch wide which i think is out of order. and the smell i dont wanna go into that.
as for the tortoise shop it was clean and all the reptiles were in top condition and the owner and his family were great.


----------



## Amyboo

yeah he had the tokays in last time we were in, they are all above the caimen still round the back. Saturday opening time is 10am-6pm I think.


----------



## Amyboo

when we first started going there, John didnt really speak to us, the shop is right near a college and gets idiots in there sometimes mucking about, so he must got annoyed, after a few months of us going in there and asking questions he was great with us and has been since, all the staff are really nice, and Paul, Marco and Lisa have helped us out with advice many times, I dont think I would be really friendly with everyone as you dont know if people are serious about the animals or not. 

The shop is fairly new too, only a couple of years old, speaking to John he seems to be having a move around as he has been doing up the front, and he is getting rid of the fish tanks too.


----------



## bosc888

i'm amazed as we use spw alot & 2 weeks ago bought an atb & week before a coastal, the rest of his stock looked fine as it always has done & no smell to speak of.
did you not bother to ask about lack of stockor problems with his reps or do you just slate them on here:whistling2:


----------



## titch

I have never had a problem with them and i find them really friendly too, I used to work with john in the rep trade (kinda) and his shop is alway's top notch and as for the lack of rep's, well it could just be the time of year to be honest and as soon as the weather get's warmer i'm sure he will have load's more stuff in!! I will be going to see john on monday cos i need load's of frozen food!!!!


----------



## bret1789

I would never go there again. i travelled 70 miles and lefty offered to take me there as he said it was good and he was embarrised on how crap it had gone. and i cannot stand ignorance as well i just cant believe how they expect you to buy from them if they dont bother talking to you and giving you the time of day.


----------



## Declan123

bret1789 said:


> I would never go there again. i travelled 70 miles and lefty offered to take me there as he said it was good and he was embarrised on how crap it had gone. and i cannot stand ignorance as well i just cant believe how they expect you to buy from them if they dont bother talking to you and giving you the time of day.



I agreee to be fair, i also have travveled a fair distance for this place.... and not even a hello

Animals arent in the best condidtion also..


----------



## bret1789

they had a burm covered in scabs and no water bowl


----------



## emmipez1989

ah thx amyboo.
still goin hav a looksie i know how much ppls standards differ, u want a bad shop go 2 tunstall nr stoke!


----------



## Declan123

emmipez1989 said:


> ah thx amyboo.
> still goin hav a looksie i know how much ppls standards differ, u want a bad shop go 2 tunstall nr stoke!


Is that Forster Street?

Heard alot about that shack


----------



## emmipez1989

certainly is, what a dive but rspca and environmental health think 25+ kittens in a 4" viv is fine....


----------



## lefty

bosc888 said:


> i'm amazed as we use spw alot & 2 weeks ago bought an atb & week before a coastal, the rest of his stock looked fine as it always has done & no smell to speak of.
> did you not bother to ask about lack of stockor problems with his reps or do you just slate them on here:whistling2:


 if youd been there yesterday you would have smelt it beleive me. as for slateing them, come on, have you seen all the people that use stockportreptiewarehouse slateing the tortoise shop on another thread????? anyone that wants to go to the both of them and make their own minds up can do. i know which one i prefer and if i want to put my opion across i will. iv had help off them in the past myself but the fact remains the place has gone down hill. but if your satified with that level of care then thats up to you. im not


----------



## Amyboo

where is this tortoise shop?

never heard of it.

put up details, web addy, anything?


----------



## lefty

Amyboo said:


> where is this tortoise shop?
> 
> never heard of it.
> 
> put up details, web addy, anything?


its only been about 18 months and they have been doing other reptiles for the past 6 months i think. the adress is 276 adswood rd, adswood stockport 0161 4835395. its about 5 minutes away from the stockport warehouse. come out of the warehouse road, turn right towards hazel grove then turn left at the lights onto bramhall lane. stay on this road for about a mile and when you go over a railway bridge turn right. its the 7th street on your right. theres a big set of traffic lights and its on the far side of the junction on the right. give it ago it and come back on here and let us know what you think


----------



## bret1789

BLOW IT Up :blowup::blowup::blowup::blowup::blowup::blowup:


----------



## bromley

bret1789 said:


> I would never go there again. i travelled 70 miles and lefty offered to take me there as he said it was good and he was embarrised on how crap it had gone. and i cannot stand ignorance as well i just cant believe how they expect you to buy from them if they dont bother talking to you and giving you the time of day.


did you say hi when you went into the shop :whistling2:
some people like to browse with out been mithered by shop assistants so if you'd spoke to them they are helpful.


ive been to the shop in tunstall now that is bad lol


----------



## bret1789

When i went there they looked at me and turned away and when i was walking around one of the ladies nearly walked through me. It must be because im from wolves lol


----------



## Amyboo

lefty said:


> its only been about 18 months and they have been doing other reptiles for the past 6 months i think. the adress is 276 adswood rd, adswood stockport 0161 4835395. its about 5 minutes away from the stockport warehouse. come out of the warehouse road, turn right towards hazel grove then turn left at the lights onto bramhall lane. stay on this road for about a mile and when you go over a railway bridge turn right. its the 7th street on your right. theres a big set of traffic lights and its on the far side of the junction on the right. give it ago it and come back on here and let us know what you think


going off your poor directions i will end up in the Aquinas College.

its not the old Greater Manchester Aquatics shop on the corner near Morrisons is it?


----------



## emmipez1989

we are going to both on saturday if we dnt get 'sat-lost' anyway. never been 2 either so my opinions wont be biased when i come and share my infinite wisdom with u all on sunday nyt! 
any1 care 2 share how parking is at both?


----------



## lefty

Amyboo said:


> going off your poor directions i will end up in the Aquinas College.
> 
> its not the old Greater Manchester Aquatics shop on the corner near Morrisons is it?


what do you mean " my poor directions"? the only street name i missed out was the street after the bridge which i think is garner or gardner st or rd but other than that you will find it [unless your a bit thick or blonde]. theres no need to get all s:censor:y with me because i dont share the same view as you. i take it your a friend of the guy that owns the warehouse then? seems like hes running scared of a little competition. look how many of you chose to bombard their thread with your comments on how good the warehouse was, sad very sad. what was it? free crickets to everyone who did that? and youv got the cheek to get funny when i come on this thread and give an honest view. i aint friends with either of them and after visiting and reading the threads i think a non biase opinion from anyone else that goes to either is welcome. the fact remains that in the last 24 hours 3 people have been there and arnt happy so to anyone reading this visit them both and make your own mind up


----------



## chondro13

to be honest the first time i went i was pretty impressed - everything was clean and really really well stocked, nice happy healthy animals..

but ive been twice since.. the first time there was less animals and i asked to see their young cresties - they were WAY too young to be sold and their water dish hadnt been cleaned in so long it had mould in it..

and just about a week ago (the last time i went) they had no live food, very few reps in stock - lots that was in was WC, they had young female leos housed with males in teeny vivs with no hides.. on dirty sand.. and a female with a nasty shed on her nose and no moist hide.. an albino burm with no hide.. the water movement/filter wasnt on in the caimen tank.. just really not impressed how it seems to have gone downhill... 

i dont like to give shops a bad name that dont deserve it - just think some of their practices need stepping up a little now : victory:


----------



## bosc888

i am not biased towards spw & will gomyself to have a look, the lack of live food is a problem i have found at many shops that i use especially if it's a day or two before deliveries.
lack of reps must be due to a busy christmas period as there were plenty a couple ofdays prior to that, as for reps & enclosures in poor condition that surprises me but if thats the case he needs to get it sorted & the royals in small vivs to be honest are fine in that size of viv at that age


----------



## bret1789

a royal about 16 inches in a viv 4 inch x 12 inch is ridiculous and complete neglect. it may aswell be in a margarine tube it didnt even have water. 
To be honest from my impression they are bunch of lazy sh**s and def need to get off there ar*e and get things sorted.


----------



## lefty

bosc888 said:


> i am not biased towards spw & will gomyself to have a look, the lack of live food is a problem i have found at many shops that i use especially if it's a day or two before deliveries.
> lack of reps must be due to a busy christmas period as there were plenty a couple ofdays prior to that, as for reps & enclosures in poor condition that surprises me but if thats the case he needs to get it sorted & the royals in small vivs to be honest are fine in that size of viv at that age


 your husbandry needs looking at if you beleive a royal is ok in that size viv. its good to stick by a shop that you beleive to be good but to try and defend a shop that practises these kind of mistakes is just silly. the viv in question was as wide as a cricket tub and it wasnt a baby royal it was a grown on royal.


----------



## lefty

chondro13 said:


> to be honest the first time i went i was pretty impressed - everything was clean and really really well stocked, nice happy healthy animals..
> 
> but ive been twice since.. the first time there was less animals and i asked to see their young cresties - they were WAY too young to be sold and their water dish hadnt been cleaned in so long it had mould in it..
> 
> and just about a week ago (the last time i went) they had no live food, very few reps in stock - lots that was in was WC, they had young female leos housed with males in teeny vivs with no hides.. on dirty sand.. and a female with a nasty shed on her nose and no moist hide.. an albino burm with no hide.. the water movement/filter wasnt on in the caimen tank.. just really not impressed how it seems to have gone downhill...
> 
> i dont like to give shops a bad name that dont deserve it - just think some of their practices need stepping up a little now : victory:


thank you chondro, at last some one whos been in the last few days that isnt a friend of the owner. it has gone down hill hasnt it? iv been b4 when it was a great shop but now it really is a dive


----------



## chondro13

bosc888 said:


> i am not biased towards spw & will gomyself to have a look, the lack of live food is a problem i have found at many shops that i use especially if it's a day or two before deliveries.
> lack of reps must be due to a busy christmas period as there were plenty a couple ofdays prior to that, as for reps & enclosures in poor condition that surprises me but if thats the case he needs to get it sorted & the royals in small vivs to be honest are fine in that size of viv at that age


the royals were in teeeeeeny vivs! i didnt even mention that in my last post lol...

it was having TWO sub adult leos housed in less than a foot of space with not so much as a moist hide that got me.. especially them being male and female.. males mature before females and he is likely to stress and injure her - and highly likely to get her eggbound at that age!!

How hard is it to find a plastic box for another leo? or a cricket tub with moss in it for a moist hide? 

i mean it used to be fantastic - the iggy viv at the front of the shop and the caiman viv was a prime example of reptile keeping! But now.. its not fit to keep let alone sell animals in my opinion.


----------



## Amyboo

I've just been in and spent over 2 hours there, yes i suppose i am a friend of the shop, but when i started the hobby, no where else was local that i knew of, and after a year of going i guess i've got to know the staff.

in regards to the Royals, they are no longer than 12 inches, i've handled them before and no mites also the vivs are 7 wide x 15 deep asked them myself.

the Iggy viv at the front and now it houses 4 huge chameleons, species im unaware of.

all the male leo's were housed seperately above the same vivs the royals were in, Jon even made me an offer to buy 1 for £20 for a Hypo.

i think constructive critisim would of been better rather than blattently slating the shop on a Forum, i myself today mentioned 1 of the fish tanks' water was very filthy to Paul and that there was a Yellow Bellied Slider in their, he was completely unaware that there was anything living in there and proceded to fill up the tank, turn on the filters and skimmed the waste from the water, also mentioned the water was empty for the rabbits and he told me that the bottle had a leak and that he had placed a bowl to catch the drops which was true.

all petshops suffer from Livefood shortages, SPW's is normally first thing on Tuesday yet almost sold out so getting another supply today.


----------



## chondro13

my criticism was constructive... i said what was wrong and what needed improving!

the last time i was there i specifically mentioned the leo's - and its nice to see by your account that they have improved that? 

however was the caimen sorted out? did the burm have a hide? was everything actually clean? (well.. no you said it yourself it wasnt...) and i dont care how big the royals are - that size 'hole' is not suitable for them! baby corns - maybe, but not a grown on royal.

Im not fussed if a shop has livefood shortages - thats to be expected. However there is NO excuse for not keeping animals in 100% perfect conditon. if someone is unable to do so, they should not be keeping or selling animals. simple.

i believe it can be turned around as it used to be a BRILLIANT shop - i just really hope they pull their finger out sooner rather than later!


----------



## mooselee

Sounds to me one or two people have an agenda here, having read the whole thread. Lefty and Bret in particular.

What a complete utter load of tosh if ive ever read any !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :censor::censor::censor::censor:

Advertising the Adswood shop too ? I wonder :hmm:

For what its worth SPW is definately one of the better shops in the Manchester area. Ok it might be in an old mill but as for mites, scabby Burms, smells etc...i think you are shit stirring. Someone paying you ??

The tanks that the little royals in are absoluely fine for what they are...little royals. 

For anyone considering paying the shop a visit, don't be put off by some gobshite with an agenda.:flrt:


----------



## rach666

mooselee said:


> Sounds to me one or two people have an agenda here, having read the whole thread. Lefty and Bret in particular.
> 
> What a complete utter load of tosh if ive ever read any !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :censor::censor::censor::censor:
> 
> Advertising the Adswood shop too ? I wonder :hmm:
> 
> For what its worth SPW is definately one of the better shops in the Manchester area. Ok it might be in an old mill but as for mites, scabby Burms, smells etc...i think you are shit stirring. Someone paying you ??
> 
> The tanks that the little royals in are absoluely fine for what they are...little royals.
> 
> For anyone considering paying the shop a visit, don't be put off by some gobshite with an agenda.:flrt:


 
i completely agree ...
the adswood shop was a discrace the last time i went in,most of the reps were lying on bare heatmats in vivs,didnt have a single hide tbh.....
and the guy who runs it knows jack:censor:....
so much so he phones my friends relatives for rep advice and care,he advertises low rate corns as high end morphs too,is a joke
there was also rotting mice in the vivs too
you say theres mites in spwh,... hmmm i think you should take your rose tinted glasses off lefty,im sorry mate spwh might not have a lot of stock atm so ive heard but john and paul you cant fault them one bit tbh.
and everyone runs out of live food,once in a while


----------



## Heppy

considering this post was bumped up after the last post 29-04-2008, sounds to me like a certain individual wants to promote a shop of his own. I travel to this shop at least once a week and there have certainly been a few lies said in this post, for a start none of the snakes have mites, Those vivs are ideal for royals that size, remember royals feed much better in small spaces especially babies and thats not what i would call grown on at all these are late 08's and are no where near the 16" quoted by someone. Male and female Leos are housed seperately the only 2 adults housed together are both female. The problem with reptile livestock is that animals breed seasonal wso there is obviously going to be some shortage, or WC animals instead. As for livefood running out before the delivery all shops do this, im guessing this is a no win situation as you would probably complain if you were getting week old livefood. Its easy to say there is no livestock, you obviously wern't looking, at present they have 4 localities of panther chameleons, mellors chameleons these are hardley run of the mill reps. By no livestock what do you mean? no beardies, no corns? cos thats what they were short of when i was last there, this is obviously becasue people buy these as christmas gifts. For me this one of the best shops in the north west.


----------



## lefty

rach666 said:


> i completely agree ...
> the adswood shop was a discrace the last time i went in,most of the reps were lying on bare heatmats in vivs,didnt have a single hide tbh.....
> and the guy who runs it knows jack:censor:....
> so much so he phones my friends relatives for rep advice and care,he advertises low rate corns as high end morphs too,is a joke
> there was also rotting mice in the vivs too
> you say theres mites in spwh,... hmmm i think you should take your rose tinted glasses off lefty,im sorry mate spwh might not have a lot of stock atm so ive heard but john and paul you cant fault them one bit tbh.
> and everyone runs out of live food,once in a while


they have got mites. check out the boa properly. as for bigging up the other shop it was the first time id been in there and thought it would be a good idea to let all in the manchester area know about it. as has been said b4 the warehouse has gone down hill. up until i posted yesterday there wasnt any posts since last year about the warehouse. the pace is a shit hole compared to what it used to be like. but if thats the sort of shop you want to buy from crack on. iv looked through your posts and realise your a friend of the owner aswell so good for you sticking up for him but to say im looking through rose coloured glasses makes me laugh as your the one bigging up a shit hole. one of you guys has even been there today and admitted there was a tank with no water with a slider in there and when told about it he admitted he didnt know it was in there!! slatting the other shop will only make you look silly in the future as people will make their own minds up when they visit the both of them. i bet john and paul are very busy cleaning today after reading this. oh, and i dont own the shop by the way who ever said that:lol2:. if i did it would be full of burmese pythons and nothing else:lol2:


----------



## lefty

Amyboo said:


> I've just been in and spent over 2 hours there, yes i suppose i am a friend of the shop, but when i started the hobby, no where else was local that i knew of, and after a year of going i guess i've got to know the staff.
> 
> in regards to the Royals, they are no longer than 12 inches, i've handled them before and no mites also the vivs are 7 wide x 15 deep asked them myself.
> 
> the Iggy viv at the front and now it houses 4 huge chameleons, species im unaware of.
> 
> all the male leo's were housed seperately above the same vivs the royals were in, Jon even made me an offer to buy 1 for £20 for a Hypo.
> 
> i think constructive critisim would of been better rather than blattently slating the shop on a Forum, i myself today mentioned 1 of the fish tanks' water was very filthy to Paul and that there was a Yellow Bellied Slider in their, he was completely unaware that there was anything living in there and proceded to fill up the tank, turn on the filters and skimmed the waste from the water, also mentioned the water was empty for the rabbits and he told me that the bottle had a leak and that he had placed a bowl to catch the drops which was true.
> 
> all petshops suffer from Livefood shortages, SPW's is normally first thing on Tuesday yet almost sold out so getting another supply today.


you must have a cold or dont mind the smell of p:censor:s to have spent 2 hours in there. everything you have mentioned about what you seen today shows how bad his husbandry is. this is all basic stuff that should be sorted on a daily basis b4 opening. and you still use the place????


----------



## lefty

mooselee said:


> Sounds to me one or two people have an agenda here, having read the whole thread. Lefty and Bret in particular.
> 
> What a complete utter load of tosh if ive ever read any !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :censor::censor::censor::censor:
> 
> Advertising the Adswood shop too ? I wonder :hmm:
> 
> For what its worth SPW is definately one of the better shops in the Manchester area. Ok it might be in an old mill but as for mites, scabby Burms, smells etc...i think you are shit stirring. Someone paying you ??
> 
> The tanks that the little royals in are absoluely fine for what they are...little royals.
> 
> For anyone considering paying the shop a visit, don't be put off by some gobshite with an agenda.:flrt:


have you bee recently? if you think thats ok for a royal your sad and dont know s:censor:t!! as for getting payed< i wish. it was the first time iv been to the tortoise shop and was impressed enough to share it with others on here. whats wrong with that? the warehouse was in shit state and i shared this with others on here, whats wrong with that? as for shit stirring, dont make me laugh!! if you dont like what iv said pm me and we can talk about it no problem son. id even be willing to meet up and discuss it. it may have been one of the best in manchester it it no longer is. end of!


----------



## Ferret1959

bret1789 said:


> When i went there they looked at me and turned away and when i was walking around one of the ladies nearly walked through me. It must be because im from wolves lol



Bloody yamyams.:lol2:


----------



## lefty

Ferret1959 said:


> Bloody yamyams.:lol2:


:lol2::lol2:you cant help yourself can you dave??? have you been in there recently mate? try the tortoise place its not far from clares


----------



## Ferret1959

I haven't been in the warehouse for a couple of weeks.
Went to Adswood shop a couple of times.
I'm not siding with either shop as they both have good and bad points.


But I will say the live food runs out PDQ at the warehouse, must be the 3 for a fiver deal he does.

I will go into BOTH shops over the weekend and take a look, have a chat and mention comments made here.
If there needs to be improvement from either shop they may take heed of this thread.


Now if you want areal crappy shop try Seaview in Hazel Grove.
Defrost mice stinking in vivs, dead royal in viv and the shop assistant needs a lesson or two in life.



Hey Lefty, did you notice a shop called the Jungle Company?
Looks like they will be opening up soon.


----------



## titch

Ferret1959 said:


> I haven't been in the warehouse for a couple of weeks.
> Went to Adswood shop a couple of times.
> I'm not siding with either shop as they both have good and bad points.
> 
> 
> But I will say the live food runs out PDQ at the warehouse, must be the 3 for a fiver deal he does.
> 
> I will go into BOTH shops over the weekend and take a look, have a chat and mention comments made here.
> If there needs to be improvement from either shop they may take heed of this thread.
> 
> 
> Now if you want areal crappy shop try Seaview in Hazel Grove.
> Defrost mice stinking in vivs, dead royal in viv and the shop assistant needs a lesson or two in life.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lefty, did you notice a shop called *the Jungle Company*?
> Looks like they will be opening up soon.


To be honest i wouldn't bother with it!


----------



## lefty

Ferret1959 said:


> I haven't been in the warehouse for a couple of weeks.
> Went to Adswood shop a couple of times.
> I'm not siding with either shop as they both have good and bad points.
> 
> 
> But I will say the live food runs out PDQ at the warehouse, must be the 3 for a fiver deal he does.
> 
> I will go into BOTH shops over the weekend and take a look, have a chat and mention comments made here.
> If there needs to be improvement from either shop they may take heed of this thread.
> 
> 
> Now if you want areal crappy shop try Seaview in Hazel Grove.
> Defrost mice stinking in vivs, dead royal in viv and the shop assistant needs a lesson or two in life.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lefty, did you notice a shop called the Jungle Company?
> Looks like they will be opening up soon.


 been to the 1 in hazel grove and i agree. dont know the other


----------



## Mr Man

titch said:


> To be honest i wouldn't bother with it!


is it a bad one?


----------



## Athravan

I've received a few PMs regarding this and another thread, I am going to close it now due to concern from shop owners and customers.

I would urge anyone to visit a shop themselves and not be affected by negative statements on the internet. Make your own mind up, and always talk to the shop owner if you're concerned. If you believe the shop is breaking the law, by all means contact the relevant authorities, but don't go based on what other people have said - visit, talk to the staff/owners and make your own decisions.


----------

